# íYa está! Los 3000 de Gévy...



## mickaël

... y los 4000 de Cintia&Martine  
Jajaja, no escapará al congrats esta vez, Martine (y ¡Cintia tampoco!). ¡Tanto peor para tu timidez! 

*¡Felicidades a las dos amigas!*​
A esta oportunidad, la enseño otra vez. (Gévy a la izquierda, Martine a la derecha)
Un beso


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En voici au moins 3000 pour toi (tu peux en partager quelques uns avec Martine !). 
Merci pour tes coups de mains tous aussi légers que des caresses. 
¡jajajaj me vuelvo lírica! 
Y un más por tu indulgencia y tu amistad.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Bien, Gévy, felicitaciones y bisous por tus simpáticos mensajes! *
(Y para mickaël también, que está en el "Thanks but not......") .


----------



## geve

Alors, par ordre alphabétique :

_accueillante _
_amicale _
_attentive _
_blagueuse _
_bienveillante _
_dévouée _
_discrète _
_éclatante _
_efficace _
_énergique_
_goguenarde _
_indulgente _
_joyeuse_
_polie _
_précise _
_réussie_
_rigolarde _
_sensass _
_serviable_
_souriante_ 

Faites votre choix, mais il y a un peu de tout ça dans les 3000 posts de Gévy ! 
Savoure donc, chère Jijiji. 


(et puis moi aussi j'en profite pour féliciter le Mickey Mac puisqu'il a lancé l'idée du hijack de fil de congrats  Tiens, t'as qu'à ramasser les bouchons )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gévy,

fue todo un placer leer tus consejos, aportaciones y sugerencias a lo largo de mi pesadísima traducción que ya forma parte del pasado. Como le decía a Martine, gracias a ese dichoso libro te he conocido, lo que es MERVEILLEUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Un beso muy fuerte y, si bien no sé si vas a verme mucho más en el foro de francés-castellano, ya sabes que si estás por Barcelona aquí tienes a una amiga forera con quien ir a tomar un café.

Merci bien, mà très chère Gévy!

Montse


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Félicitations *Gévy* pour tes 3000 inconditionnelles assistances.

Bien que ce ne soit pas facile de te dénouer de *Martine*, grâce à tes services tu as réussi à créer ton propre sceau . Oups, pardon, je voulais dire sceau (ah, quel idem que je suis!).


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh la la, c'est toujours horrible de passer après vous tous 
En tout cas, même si je ne te côtoie pas beaucoup dans le forum français-espagnol, c'est surtout ta gentillesse & ta bienveillance qui semblent rayonner hors forum 
*Bravo bravo*, *Gévy *& *Martine *pour ce fantastique travail de modérage  & de forer@s


----------



## josepbadalona

¡ Muchas Felicidades !

... por tus 3000 posts y gracias mil por tus ayudas, tu humor y todo lo que nos das a diario en el foro....

Un beso muy fuerte de Paquita


----------



## Gévy

Mickaël, Karine, Inés, Geve, Montse, Víctor, DP, Paquita-le-lièvre... merci à tous ! 

- Pour cette photo-portrait de quand on était petites Martine et moi (On a un peu grandi depuis, mais on est toujours aussi "monas"). On va te faire ta fête par messingerie privée, toi, attends !!! Bon postiversaire à toi aussi, mon petit.

- pour les animations de Karine qui toujours m'épatera (et pas seulement pour son coup de patte). Tu es "chachi" et n'y vois pas un double sens, jijijiji...

- pour les gentils mots d'Inés, l'adopteuse de bisous. 

- pour cette liste, trop jolie pour être vraie, de Geve, qui restreint quand même pas mal le choix...

- pour les traductions pas simples qui nous apportent l'amitié de Montse (lo ves, al final no te maté, , jajajaja)

- pour les rigolades avec Víctor qui n'en perd jamais une pour nous mettre en boîte.

- pour ta gentillesse, DearPrudence, toujours bien appréciée, crois-moi.

- Pour nos course folles, Paquita, où tu gagnes (presque) toujours, j'en ai des courbatures.

Merci pour cette petite réunion entre amis!!!

Mille bisous à tous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

J'ajoute, osé-je, gente dame, d'amicales félicitations à notre toujours volontaire Gévy, sans qui rien n'eut été pareil!

Bises.


----------



## Gévy

Merci Francis !

Rien n'eut été pareil, peut-être, mais ce changement était-il à souhaiter ? Ça c'est un autre problème, jajajajaja...

Bisous et bonne journée !

Gévy


----------



## totor

para mi querida gévy, esto para contribuir al festejo (lo que falta me lo comí yo).

*¡felices 3000, gévy!​*


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, Totor, por la felicitación y la tarta en la que ya hincaste la dentadura postiza, ji, ji, ji...

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## totor

ah, ése es el problema de los p'tits vieux, gévy.

¡pero no se lo cuentes a nadie!


----------



## Calamitintin

Aya, suis encore en retard...Mais...c'est ton premier postiversaire en temps que modo non ? Ca se fête encore plus ^^.
Joyeux postiversaire.
Bisous
Cal


----------



## Gévy

Merci Cal, c'est vrai, il faut fêter ça bien, hahahaha...!!!! On t'attendait, maintenant, youpiiiii, on peut lancer les confettis.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cristina.

Tous mes félicitations
Qu’est-ce que je peux dire ? 
Je t'aime bien, on se voit?

Bisous,

Cristina


----------



## Gévy

Merci de tes bons voeux, Cristina ! 

Ça me fait très plaisir de te retrouver ici pour cette petite fête entre amis !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Punky Zoé

¡¿Per'ùltimo?! confused, m'enfin?! va falloir que je me mette à l'espagnol, pour te croiser  ?

¡Felicidades y bisous! 
PZ


----------



## Gévy

Merci, PZ Lagaffe !!! 

La dernière, oui, mais ça fait drôlement plaisir quand même ! Et puis, on a bien le droit de prendre son temps, non ? 

Et puis, pas de doute, il faut te mettre à l'espagnol, ça c'est clair. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Gévy 

3000 ! eh ben ! ça ne m'étonne pas de voir de plus en plus de monde porter ce T-shirt 

Bisous


----------



## geve

zaby said:


> Félicitations Gévy
> 
> 3000 ! eh ben ! ça ne m'étonne pas de voir de plus en plus de monde porter ce T-shirt
> 
> Bisous


Oh ! Je veux le même !!!! A qui dois-je adresser mon règlement ??


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Oh ! Je veux le même !!!! A qui dois-je adresser mon règlement ??


Moi aussi ! Moi aussi ! 
Mais en plus grande taille, c'est possible ?


----------



## Gévy

Zaby, ton T-shirt m'a fait hurler de rire, génial ce cadeau; en plus sur l'étiquette ils disent qu'il est indéformable, qu'il ne déteint pas, que les couleurs resteront vives (en utilisant la super-lessive Ça Mousse) et qu'il ne rétrécit pas au lavage. 

WAHHHHHHHHHHH...

Merci, pour tes félicitations et pour ce cadeau vraiment trop chouette.

Bisoussssssssssssssssssssss,

Gévy


----------



## zaby

geve said:


> Oh ! Je veux le même !!!! A qui dois-je adresser mon règlement ??


 


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Moi aussi ! Moi aussi !
> Mais en plus grande taille, c'est possible ?


 
Pas de souci, toutes les tailles sont disponibles . Le règlement* est à adresser à l'AWATLRG (Association Wordréférencienne des Adeptes de la Thérapie Linguistique par le Rire de Gévy). 
D'une qualité exceptionnelle (voir l'étiquette), les T-shirts sont faits à la main et avec amour. 
En plus, petits veinards, en ce moment vous pouvez profiter d'une offre spéciale : pour tout T-shirt "I Y Gévy" acheté, un Tshirt "I Y Zaby" offert ! 


*Vu que j'en ai offert un à Gévy, je ne peux pas donner le prix en public...


----------



## chics

Merci, Gévy, pour tes 3.133 .

Et felicitacions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Chics !  Tu es sympa !

Gros bisous !

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

Félicitations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gévy, la supermodératrice! Me encanta tu uso abundante graciosísimo de los emoticones!!!!!

Tu es un peu  et beaucoup , mais certainement  !!!!!

Eva Maria


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Eva María ! 

Ja, ja, ja... Muchísimas gracias, pero no te pases, no te pases...

Que luego llego con el tan apreciado.... 

 y la líamos...



Bisous et merci !

Gévy


----------

